# '66 Batmobile Coming to Illinois Sunday



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey Gang! For anyone in the Chicagoland area, one of the '66 Barris Batmobiles is going to be at a big craft fair in Lake Zurich, Il. on Sunday, May 15th. I'm sure most of you have seen one, but, for me, I'm pretty excited cuz I've never seen on in person. Load up the film!!  

Wayne


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great! Keep us posted and please post some pics!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just to have a model will be good for me. But pictures of my favorite car will be good to see, also.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes , please post some nice pics. !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, I'm pretty sure this batmobile was not one of the originals, as was advertised. I'll get the pics developed this week and post them, but I was somewhat disappointed. I'm sure to the everyday schmoe it was great, but I've seen too many pics through this board to be fooled. Body-wise it was fine. (I was amazed at how WIDE the car is!!) But, as a couple of examples, the interior had practically nothing in it! The canopy had no aluminun trim, the roll bar had just the aluminun frame for the light, empty, and no fins on either side of it. The pin-striping was orange, though I just saw some pics on the www.1966batmobile.com site of replica #2 that looked pretty darn orange. Didn't have any of the bells and whistles we've come to expect in the interior. I'm sure some of you are a lot more knowledgable on this vehicle, so I know I can count on you to point out other discrepensies from the pics when I get them. 

Plus, it turns out this car's home is right in Lake Zurich, Illinois. I could find no documentation on the net to verify one of the bonafide Batmobiles residing in Lake Zurich. I was told that the owner is a collector who supposedly has TWO of these cars, a Michael Keaton Batmobile, a Monkeemobile (the one with the bathtub in back), K.I.T.T., a car previously owned by Frank Sinatra, and one by Dean Martin, as weell as several others I can't remember. I'm going to go and talk to this guy in the near future. I thought it would be a nice promo shot of my band to get a shot of us in the Monkeemobile!! 

Hope to post pics in the next few days.

Wayne


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I just went back to the site for the fair at which the car was, http://www.lzlions.org/events/market/market.htm. Take a look at the pics. This is DEFINITELY NOT the car that was there. Too many differences! Wish I could post the pics today. I know, I know, get a digital camera. Sorry, I still love my ol' SLR. 

Wayne


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hmmm, the batmobile I've seen in person a decade or so ago was covered in bat fuzz and very sparse on the details and very disappointing. 

It's possible there are some changes made to the one you saw since it was photographed for the pics on the site.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Perf,

The #2 car was the one you saw covered in "bat fuzz".

The one on display in Illinois may have been either the #3 car, or a replica owned locally.


----------

